# Anyone scared of sleep deprivation?



## oceania

Hi all, I was just wondering if anyone else is afraid of not getting enough sleep after having their LO. I have hypothyroidism and I suspect that's one of the reasons I've been very tired for many years and the doc is still trying to find the right dosage of thyroxin to treat me with...whenever they up my dosage, I have soo much energy for 1-2 weeks, after which I become my sleepwalking self again.

Normally I need 10 hrs of sleep at night to feel good + I like napping as well...Ive tried coffee and energydrinks to feel better when Im very tired but they dont seem to do anything. How am I supposed to cope with a baby cause I cant obviously sleep this much anymore then??!!


----------



## chubbin

Hun Im not going to lie, sleep deprivation is a terrible thing, _to begin with_.
I used to enjoy 12 hours plus sleep a night, in addition to a 2 hour nap of an afternoon; and I would list sleep as a hobby. Once my LO arrived (I naively thought he'd be a sleeper like his mummy), the sleep deprivation hit me like a truck. What happens though, is that when youre on your knees, fantasising about sleep and about to eat or inject coffee; you get like a 'second wind'. In reality this must be some sort of survival mechanism. It means that you adapt to less sleep, and feel okay again. Not to say you wouldnt love an uninterrupted night's sleep, but you can accept that you're not going to be that blessed.
Im not sure how the thyroid problem would complicate this, and I suggest that you feel comfortable with where youre at with that first before ttc. Hats off to you, at least youve got your head on your shoulders. I read the chapter on sleep deprivation and shrugged it off 'yeah, Ive pulled a few all nighters in my time, no prob'...bit me on the arse I can tell you.
We're ttc number 2 and I already fear the initial sleep dep again, but I know it will pass. I recommend this as a mantra plus coffee when you find your future self zombified :) xx


----------



## iwantpeace

oceania said:


> Hi all, I was just wondering if anyone else is afraid of not getting enough sleep after having their LO. I have hypothyroidism and I suspect that's one of the reasons I've been very tired for many years and the doc is still trying to find the right dosage of thyroxin to treat me with...whenever they up my dosage, I have soo much energy for 1-2 weeks, after which I become my sleepwalking self again.
> 
> Normally I need 10 hrs of sleep at night to feel good + I like napping as well...Ive tried coffee and energydrinks to feel better when Im very tired but they dont seem to do anything. How am I supposed to cope with a baby cause I cant obviously sleep this much anymore then??!!

I totally hear you! I'm the same way - one of my big fears is the sleep deprivation. I too need A LOT of sleep - I have fibromyalgia/Chronic fatigue so sometimes my body just says 'enough' and I don't have a choice but to sleep.

People say you get used to it, but I assume that's the average/healthy person. I WILL be one of the people who sleeps when the baby sleeps, even if it means other things get a bit neglected for a while. I also have a large support system so I know if I need help (which I most probably will) I can reach out.

They say you can still get enough sleep with a baby, but it might be broken and weird hours. If you're willing to sleep during the day and let go of the 'small' stuff (dishes, laundry, etc) then i'm sure you'll be totally fine :) 

:hugs:


----------



## bellablue

i hate to say this but the first 2 months was ruff with me with sleep i breastfed so she was up every two hours

i was a zombie

it gets easier as they get older she sleeps from 8pm-8am so im thankful


----------



## babybaker2011

My lo is 4 months and I am still sleep deprived:cry:


----------



## LockandKey

I have RLS, so the first 48 hrs after DD was born, I got literally no sleep at all, I was a miserable hag, and the first month following, if I was lucky I'd get 2 hrs a night and a few during the day. The worst part was when DD was asleep I couldn't sleep due to my condition. It wasn't until 3 months after that I could safely take my sleeping meds, now I get about 6 to 10 hrs of sleep a night, mostly because DD is a good sleeper, thank goodness, I got lucky with that. But seriously, if you all don't have RLS or insomnia, you all will be better off than I was those first few months


----------



## BabyBean14

I worry about the sleep deprivation too. I function best with 9 hours of sleep and if I get too anxious or stressed, I often need more to relax if nothing else. I'm not technically hypothyroid, but my TSH is too high and bounces around. At last test it was 4.89. :nope: I'm on a low dose of syntheroid now to try to bring the reading down to 1-2. Apparently that's the best range for fertility. I wish you lots of luck with getting your levels under control. How long have you been trying to settle them? I think I read somewhere that it can take up to 6 months. I guess in some cases it's longer?


----------



## iow_bird

It must be terrifying if you need extra sleep anyway due to a medical condition, to be facing the prospect of a LO keeping you up all hours.
I can only tell you that, yes it's hard (even without a medical problem) but you do get through it. Make sure your partner is on board to help out as much as he can, accept any help offered, sleep when baby sleeps, and remember it does get better. You will be able to do it, cos you will love your LO and know that you have to get up and deal with them in the night and it's a different type of tiredness. That little person needs you so much in those first few weeks and months, it's tiring but there's something kinda lovely about it.


----------



## Pearls18

Yes, massively so, there is a reason it is used as a firm of torture. I was really blasé last time not realising what it was like, awful just bloody awful, I was breast feeding and my husband was away a lot, it's my biggest fear tbh but one of the hurdles you usually have to get over. So long as you have a supportive partner you'll be fine.


----------



## saphiresky

I'm not too worried about sleep deprivation - I'm up most nights anyway - must have some sort of insomnia... 5its worse when husband is home - when he's away during the week with work I sleep great haha! I did a stint of working 8.30am-5.30pm then 6.30pm-12.30am shifts daily for 8 weeks or more, had about 5 or 6 hours sleep most nights. I doubt husband will be getting up in the night so it will be down to me. Just another change to get used too. I dont have any exeperience with a medical condition - however hopefully by the time you conceive the docs will have you medication sorted for you.


----------



## oceania

Thanks ladies for all the replies. Kismet, I have the same issue that you have (too high TSH levels) and here they call it subclinical hypothyroidism...my levels fluctuate a lot, lowest ive been is 5.5. Ive been taking thyroxine since december 2011, when I was at 8.5, then I went down to 5.5 and two months ago I was at 6.7....Im pretty sure im nowhere near 1-2 as last night I fell asleep around midnight and got up 1 PM today...still feeling tired. 

I won't be able to BF due to a breast tissue development problem (dont have sufficient milk glands) so I guess it will be a little easier with FF if DH will be on board to help and maybe do atleast one nightfeed for me. :flower:


----------



## Pearls18

oceania said:


> Thanks ladies for all the replies. Kismet, I have the same issue that you have (too high TSH levels) and here they call it subclinical hypothyroidism...my levels fluctuate a lot, lowest ive been is 5.5. Ive been taking thyroxine since december 2011, when I was at 8.5, then I went down to 5.5 and two months ago I was at 6.7....Im pretty sure im nowhere near 1-2 as last night I fell asleep around midnight and got up 1 PM today...still feeling tired.
> 
> I won't be able to BF due to a breast tissue development problem (dont have sufficient milk glands) so I guess it will be a little easier with FF if DH will be on board to help and maybe do atleast one nightfeed for me. :flower:

Formula fed babies tend to sleep better and get into routine quicker as well so that will help you (not that I think that is a sufficient reason to FF over BF but obviously in your circumstances it's understandable :flower:)


----------



## NurseSooz

Sleep deprivation scares the frilly knickers off me as I'm scared that my OH and I would argue more. I'm scared it'd change our relationship and we'd loose our peaceful relationship. I know it sounds so lame but I really appreciate reassurance from you already yummy mummys!


----------



## MrsPsandQs

Dontpanic ladies, honestly Im not going to lie, sleep derivation sucks ass. BUT you get through it. I found it felt worse when I was awake in the middle of the night, but I just managed to get on with it in the day thanks to the adrenaline of having a newborn (god bless nature), the aforementioned second winds you get and a vat of good coffee! I fell in love with my 
padded rocking chair that had recline as during the bfing Marathons of the early days at Ieast I could make it feel a bit like 
a bed wit the addition of a quilt and 
cushions.
I think once you accept sleep won't be the same as pre baby you kind of get less stressed about the lack of sleep iykwim? I was lucky tho to have good maternity so no pressure of early mornings/work etc


----------



## Pearls18

NurseSooz said:


> Sleep deprivation scares the frilly knickers off me as I'm scared that my OH and I would argue more. I'm scared it'd change our relationship and we'd loose our peaceful relationship. I know it sounds so lame but I really appreciate reassurance from you already yummy mummys!

It certainly tests your relationship, I feel it has made us stronger though, so long as he is supportive it's amazing what you'll get through together! DH was away most of Elliot's first 4 months of work but he made up for it on weekends and leave, I definitely appreciate him more as a result!


----------



## tinkalink

I am and I'm not scared! Unfortunately, my partner isn't with me at nights so it will be me all on my own doing the feeds. However, in a way I see it as a bit of a blessing! If there are two of us there I know I will be thinking 'isn't it his turn to get up?' or 'why isn't he waking up?' As its just me I'll just have to get on with it! Luckily I cope ok in these situations :)


----------



## BabyBean14

oceania said:


> Thanks ladies for all the replies. Kismet, I have the same issue that you have (too high TSH levels) and here they call it subclinical hypothyroidism...my levels fluctuate a lot, lowest ive been is 5.5. Ive been taking thyroxine since december 2011, when I was at 8.5, then I went down to 5.5 and two months ago I was at 6.7....Im pretty sure im nowhere near 1-2 as last night I fell asleep around midnight and got up 1 PM today...still feeling tired.
> 
> I won't be able to BF due to a breast tissue development problem (dont have sufficient milk glands) so I guess it will be a little easier with FF if DH will be on board to help and maybe do atleast one nightfeed for me. :flower:

Here there is some argument over the TSH requirement for hypothyroidism. Some say anything over 3 is a problem, but my doc still goes by 5 as being the threshold, hence me not being technically hypo. The highest I got is 7-something a couple of years ago and the lowest is 2-something. I usually sit around 4. I know it's easy for me to say since my problem isn't as bad, but try not to get discouraged. From your above numbers, it looks like the medicine has knocked you down by 2 so far. After a few more dosage adjustments you'll probably be feeling much better and ready to take on the world (and a baby)! :hugs: 

I was thinking that I might make a deal with DH to divide the night so any feedings before a certain time would be my turn and anything after that would be his. I plan to BF, but I could express my milk for DH's turn(s). Has anyone else tried that strategy?


----------



## Pearls18

Kismet said:


> oceania said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies for all the replies. Kismet, I have the same issue that you have (too high TSH levels) and here they call it subclinical hypothyroidism...my levels fluctuate a lot, lowest ive been is 5.5. Ive been taking thyroxine since december 2011, when I was at 8.5, then I went down to 5.5 and two months ago I was at 6.7....Im pretty sure im nowhere near 1-2 as last night I fell asleep around midnight and got up 1 PM today...still feeling tired.
> 
> I won't be able to BF due to a breast tissue development problem (dont have sufficient milk glands) so I guess it will be a little easier with FF if DH will be on board to help and maybe do atleast one nightfeed for me. :flower:
> 
> 
> I plan to BF, but I could express my milk for DH's turn(s). Has anyone else tried that strategy?Click to expand...

Yes but it isn't as easy as that. You really, really should try to avoid expressing in the first 6 weeks (when your baby is waking the most!) while your supply is establishing it can really interfere in a bad way, expressing can work but it is tiring, especially if you are trying to express in the first 6 weeks, because you need to make sure your supply is increasing but pumping is never as efficient as a baby you have to do it every 4 hours even through the night. After 6 weeks babies tend to sleep much better, Elliot only woke once a night after 6 weeks (until the sleep regression at 4 months....) I started expressing after 5 weeks but I didn't always get a lot of milk even with an electric pump, I used to pump to give LO a bottle of expressed milk at bed time because he would sleep better on that not sleeping on the boob, and then I expressed now and again for babysitting. I didn't express for night time feeds, mainly because my husband wasn't around to be fair lol, but also I just couldn't be arsed it's easier just to wake up, stick them on the boob and pop them back down. Breastfeeding takes a lot of self sacrifice. DH helped me (when he was home) by taking LO in the mornings, so I would give LO his 'breakfast' milk at 7ish and jump back into bed till 10! That was then fine with me!

Expressing is great, but unless you really have to, I would urge every woman to hold off until 4-6 weeks when your supply is established, it is knackering I won't lie but it's the best way to get your supply going and give yourself the best chance of succeeding, those 6 weeks will feel like a life time, but really it's a drop in the ocean in the long run. Unfortunately, men weren't designed to do the baby feeding!!!

(Sorry on a positive note I should add yes that would be a good strategy after 6 weeks!!!! I'm just really passionate about explaining this to women because most of the women I know who were unable to proceed with BF was a result of introducing formula or expressed milk before 6 weeks, so I try to urge anyone determined to BF to avoid this!!! And of course it's not always the case that it won't work out but in my personal experience it was)


----------



## BabyBean14

Thanks, MarineWAG! I confess I haven't done any research about BF yet as I'm still focused on pre-conception planning and pregnancy! :haha: What you say makes sense. Thanks for sharing. And I like the idea of "letting" DH take care of the baby in the mornings. :winkwink:


----------



## Pearls18

Kismet said:


> Thanks, MarineWAG! I confess I haven't done any research about BF yet as I'm still focused on pre-conception planning and pregnancy! :haha: What you say makes sense. Thanks for sharing. And I like the idea of "letting" DH take care of the baby in the mornings. :winkwink:

I knew very little about BF before having Elliot so don't worry you're not alone :flower:


----------



## wwchix

Sounds crazy, but I'm looking forward to the midnight feeds, sitting at 3am feeding baby etc... I guess its broody brain just wanting every bit of motherhood right now!


----------



## MrsPsandQs

wwchix said:


> Sounds crazy, but I'm looking forward to the midnight feeds, sitting at 3am feeding baby etc... I guess its broody brain just wanting every bit of motherhood right now!

It doesn't sound crazy, I used to actually enjoy our 4am feeds as it felt like we were the only people in the world: my DH asleep in bed and my gorgeous DD and I snuggled up together too, everything quiet & calm for once (for some reason the 1am used to KILL me ho, must hav woken me from wron part of my sleep cycle!)


----------



## iow_bird

Just a wee note on the expressing, I had to express to start off with as LO couldn't feed. We're still Bfing at 18months so it worked for us. I used to express after every feed though, so LO was still feeding regularly, milk was stashed for when she was a bit older so maybe a bit different. 
I thought I'd express so hubby could feed overnight, but it didn't happen! It was easier to feed her myself than to wake hubby up! HOW do men sleep through a crying baby, when one snuffle and I was wide awake!! hehe!


----------



## EmmaM2

I have to say the sleep deprivation was so much worse than i expected. I envisioned that i would be up a few times a night, feed and then go back to sleep and that i could handle that - i was wrong! I went 48 hours with only a couple of hourse sleep with the labour and then for the first few weeks we had to sit up all night in shifts as he would not sleep alone and then after that we managed to get him down for a few hours but once he woke up that was it - he was with me for the rest of the night being held and i couldn't sleep - this could be from midnight or from 3/4am. It was torture and went on until he was almost 6 months! I was dead on my feet but as someone else said, you just find a way to carry on and you adapt to this new tired you! I wasn't able to sleep when he slept as he still slept on me during the day and on the occassions someone else sat with him i put so much pressure on myself to take the chance to sleep i just couldn't (own worse enemy). I am dreading it again as we prepare to start trying for number 2 but i now know i can do it and it won't last forever! In a weird way i find it harder now when lo has the odd bad sleeping patch as i'm no longer used to it. Try not to let it worry you, there is not much you can do about it and you will cope! Good luck! x


----------



## Pearls18

EmmaM2 said:


> I have to say the sleep deprivation was so much worse than i expected. I envisioned that i would be up a few times a night, feed and then go back to sleep and that i could handle that - i was wrong! I went 48 hours with only a couple of hourse sleep with the labour and then for the first few weeks we had to sit up all night in shifts as he would not sleep alone and then after that we managed to get him down for a few hours but once he woke up that was it - he was with me for the rest of the night being held and i couldn't sleep - this could be from midnight or from 3/4am. It was torture and went on until he was almost 6 months! I was dead on my feet but as someone else said, you just find a way to carry on and you adapt to this new tired you! I wasn't able to sleep when he slept as he still slept on me during the day and *on the occassions someone else sat with him i put so much pressure on myself to take the chance to sleep i just couldn't (own worse enemy). *I am dreading it again as we prepare to start trying for number 2 but i now know i can do it and it won't last forever! In a weird way i find it harder now when lo has the odd bad sleeping patch as i'm no longer used to it. Try not to let it worry you, there is not much you can do about it and you will cope! Good luck! x

I did exactly this, in the week after having Elliot I could count on one hand how many hours I had slept if even that, I gave birth at 1030pm but didn't get settled into a ward until 4am by which time I was beyond being able to sleep, that would be that last night Elliot would 'sleep through' (as much as a new born does!) until he was 6 months and whenever I was told to 'nap' it was just too much pressure as you say!! I am hoping I'll be more relaxed next time though!!!


----------



## Leeze

I'm not as worried about this if we manage to have a second LO. With my DD there were some really difficult days, particularly in the first 3 months. A lot of it is now a blur! The first week was hell because I hardly slept in hospital and was there for 3 days. The next 6 weeks or so I tried as much as possible to grab any sleep during daytime naps and sometimes even if LO wasn't napping but had just fed then OH would take her for an hour so I could sleep. I also got into the habit of going to bed after the 10pm feed and treating the next 12 hours as bedtime, just getting up for feeds as needed. We'd wake at 1 and 4 for night feeds then again at 7 for morning feed but I'd always go back to bed again after each feed and not get up for the day till about 10.30am. Also not worrying about much other than feeding myself or LO in those early weeks helped. Like getting visitors to help with housework or to cook us meals. And watching cheesy dvds while doing night feeds helped me stay awake. Luckily LO started STTN at about 12 weeks and that was absolute bliss when that started happening! I think next time round I'll have more confidence in my ability to cope with it, although i'm also not looking forward to it happening again! What I found was that I could cope with one or even two nights in a row of very little sleep ie less than 4 hours in total but the few times where I had 3 nights or more of really tough nights then I was a total wreck!


----------



## Elpis_x

That's probably the thing that scares me the most :haha: I really love my sleep, I could happily sleep for over 12 hours a night and I love napping! I'm super grumpy when I'm sleepy, I worry about how snappy I'd be with my OH!


----------



## NaturalMomma

I'm no worried, personally, because I have 2 kids and I know what my body needs to function. Yes I've been sleep deprived with both boys in the early months, but I got use to it. 

I would be nervous in your situation. Unless your partner takes over during the night there is no way to get 10 hours of sleep since a baby needs to eat every 2 hours the first few weeks/months at night. Sleeping during the day is also hard.


----------



## goddess25

It is tough but your body adapts and you get used to it. First time around was the easiest in some respects because you can sleep when the baby sleeps, I chose not to do that a lot of the time and i look back and wish I had. With my second baby I could not sleep when she slept since I had a toddler to look after.

My next one will be worse, 2 kids to look after and a newborn.

I hate to say it but even in the third trimester especially the last 6 weeks ish your getting prepared for sleep deprivation anyway, sleep is a distant memory because your up to pee about 10 times per night, every position is uncomfortable and I usually lay awake being kicked all night so i found it hard to sleep as both my kids were super active at night! By the time they came a long I was getting used to very little sleep.


----------



## NaturalMomma

wwchix said:


> Sounds crazy, but I'm looking forward to the midnight feeds, sitting at 3am feeding baby etc... I guess its broody brain just wanting every bit of motherhood right now!

That's not crazy :hugs: My ds2 who just turned 2 years old has weaned himself from nursing, and I still find myself waking up at the same time he use to. I miss it, especially that wee little baby.


----------



## goddess25

My LO is only 13 months and I miss her as a tiny baby. Dont get me wrong I love her toddling, and her smiles and laughter and words but I do miss a tiny baby to snuggle and nurse. Nothing more satisfying as a mom seeing your LO so happy after feeding curled up into you, all snuffly and gorgeous.


----------



## oceania

Having a very bad day today..only 7 hrs ("only" lol) sleep last night and I'm pretty much a zombie..struggling to get through the day at work..had to stay up late doing schoolstuff last night and have an exam tomorrow morning :sleep:. It seems very important for me to always remember my meds, some days I might forget them and after a few days the drowsiness kicks in really bad...if I remember to take them daily I feel quite well. My morning routine is so similar everyday that my foggy brain just cant alays remember whether ive taken it or not..

I'm also scared of pregnancy tiredness, I was pregnant last year for 7 weeks until I miscarried and boy, I was tired! The day before I did my preggo test I slept the entire day, unable to get out of bed. Luckily I was on holiday then. But my hypothyroidism hadnt been diagnosed back then, could have been better with meds I guess.


----------



## BabyBean14

My SIL was exhausted during her 1st trimester! She doesn't nap that often but over the Christmas holidays she was dozing off all over the house. She was pretty miserable and frustrated, but she's doing tons better now. Apparently that particular cause of fatigue clears up in the second trimester. 

I find it really hard to be properly compliant with my meds. I generally remember to take them everyday, but I often take them too close together or have food too soon. I go for my TSH test in 2 weeks and I know I'll be really bummed if there's no improvement. I used to have trouble remembering if I'd taken my pills for the same reason you mentioned, but I started using one of those pill boxes with the days of the week on it. It's annoying dividing the pills up every Sunday, but the system works like a charm. :thumbup:


----------



## alchemy

That's another reason we're not rushing into this. I don't sleep well enough as it is, although I have sadly learned to function without much sleep at all over the years :(


----------

